# Canada Snow Storm



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

A LOW PRESSURE SYSTEM WILL INTENSIFY OVER WYOMING TODAY THEN MOVE NORTHEASTWARD OVER LAKE OF THE WOODS TONIGHT AND THURSDAY. AS THIS LOW APPROACHES, IT WILL SPREAD HEAVY SNOW, FREEZING RAIN, AND RAIN INTO SOUTHERN MANITOBA. THE PRECIPITATION WILL BEGIN THIS EVENING IN SOUTHERNMOST REGIONS, AND OVERNIGHT ELSEWHERE. AT THIS POINT, IT APPEARS THAT THE HEAVIEST SNOW WILL FALL ALONG A LINE FROM THE TURTLE MOUNTAINS THROUGH PORTAGE LA PRAIRIE, GIMLI, AND BISSETT WITH 10 TO 20 CM EXPECTED.

It's never too late for a snowline in Canada - finally! Juvies are in trouble.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

That is 4 to 8" Where they REALLY the precip in MB is south of there. Basically Brandon to the US border is powder dry. Same for west of there. Much of SK and AB prairie is very dry too, if not worse than MB. This whole area could use 2' of snow or 4" rains right now as it is not looking good at all for duck production this year on the priairies.

And in the US, NW ND is extremely dry too. Along with rest of ND, SD, and MT


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

H20 in the past 4 days the western part of sask and most of Alberta has been pounded with blizzard like conditions some parts in those 4 days have had 70 cm's of snow. It was needed for sure to have some nesting water for the ducks and geese. The farmers will be happy with it also


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I also heard it is wetter than hell up there, I know a few farmers up that way and there not to happy right now!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

h2ofwlr said:


> That is 4 to 8" Where they REALLY the precip in MB is south of there. Basically Brandon to the US border is powder dry. Same for west of there. Much of SK and AB prairie is very dry too, if not worse than MB. This whole area could use 2" of snow or a 4" rains right now as it is not looking good at all for duck production this year on the priairies.
> 
> And in the US, NW ND is extremely dry too. Along with rest of ND, SD, and MT


What?!? I thought it was really wet in Canada right now, and I know from personal observation that it is overly wet in Northern ND.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Aren't you from MN H20? Where are you getting this information?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have a friend that lives in Brandon Manitoba that said this was the best year for snowmobiling in recent memory, lots and lots of snow this winter I guess


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

I was up along the canadian border turkey hunting recently near walhalla and I dont no how many times I almost got stuck, wasnt fun


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Northeastern North Dakota has more water than they need right now. Every ditch and field look like lakes.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I do alot of hunting up by the canadian border by sarles, and its one of the wettest springs up there so far. I was up by brandon and winkler two weekends ago and there was water pretty much everywhere. So whom ever says its dry must be nutts.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

I had to run up to Melita, MB last week to get pills for my dog and that area is the wettest I have seen it in 4 years.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Any pills for your leg?


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

Nope. No more prescription for that. The doc said you get addicted to codeine after 3 weeks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Remember everyone that Canada is a BIG place!

Some areas are really dry, and some are really wet....look at the Sask. province and you can clearly see the difference.

If you want to see an area for yourself, check out the Canadian drought watch website:

http://www.agr.gc.ca/pfra/drought/nl_e.htm

FYI


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Water conditions,

I think some of you guys are too optimistic, I thank Chris for posting that link. Everywhere in Canada as well as ND is very dry, way below normal precipitation. I dont know where you have been driving in Northeastern ND but I have been as far as Langdon and there isnt much water compared to the "WET" years. When trains in western ND are starting grass fires we have a problem. Hopefully the inch of rain they are forecasting comes, althought it would be nice for the crop to get in then rain so farmers arent burning and working up duck nests.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

Lawton, Adams, Park River, Hoople, and Grafton. The ditches look like raging rivers the more east you go.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Combine it with what Chris posted. Here is the main prairies map, showing precipt since Sept 1 to April 16th CA prairie drought map

US drought map

Here is DUs take on it in CA

Spring Habitat Conditions in Canada

Remember that the southern 1/3 of AB, SK, and MB is what is known the "Duck Factory" due to the topography of the landsape.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I'll take the guys on the ground word.. before some internet weather maps that were actually updated who knows when.

Should be some good nesting conditions just over the border..keep the reports coming guys. :beer:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Way to pound the gravel and get us the real scoop fellas!!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I never knew how inaccurate online drought maps were, I used to trust them quite a bit. Thanks for the info from those living and traveling through the duck factory.


----------



## HonkerExpress (Sep 23, 2005)

I will more then likely be up by morden this weekend and can get you guys another report of the water levels, but I am sure they haven't gond down any since two weekends ago, especially if they are supposed to get another snowstorm.

I usually run up there every weekend to pick up cars, for the whole demolition derby thing and I haven't been able to get into the one junkyard I usually pick cars up from because its to wet to get back there to drag them out.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Morden, MB is not exactly PPR, FYI, the MB PPR is further N and West.

The maps are 1 week old. Should be updated today or tomorrow.

I bet the May pond counts across the PPR of CA and US will be down from last year.

I think a few guys had better wake up and look at the big picture, VS only what they see a few miles from them and isolated reports. As Chris said, CA is a big Area..

I sure hope they are getting blitzed with Snow that last few days in Priairie Ab and SK as Reg said, they need every drop of it. I fear the early migrators like Mallards have already over flown the prairie regions to the Parklands, so the wet weather will not help them, but will help the summer ducks like Teal, Widgeon, etc..


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> I think a few guys had better wake up and look at the big picture, VS only what they see a few miles from them and isolated reports. As Chris said, CA is a big Area..


Its hard to dispute those who have feet on the ground and instead favor a map.
I think you're relying too much on data and maps.

My parents have a cabin in the Turtle Mtns (US side) and the snow is supposed to come through again..Bring it on!! :wink:


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Erik, those areas in Northern and Western North Dakota don't need much more precipitation. I wouldn't wish for much more or many duck nests will be flooding out.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Are you guys blind? Can't you see that the map is from a government site from Canada? I am sure that they have a lot to hide. H20 knows what he is talking about.


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

jgat said:


> Are you guys blind? Can't you see that the map is from a government site from Canada? I am sure that they have a lot to hide. H20 knows what he is talking about.


They are probably showing that it is dry and the hunting conditions are adverse so they don't get hunters from ND's easterly neighbor up there.

Just my :2cents:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

> Can't you see that the map is from a government site from Canada? I am sure that they have a lot to hide.


Didn't you see the movie Strange Brew?? Canada has alot to hide... :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I am guessing it is the metric system that has everyone all screwed up!!!!

:wink:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I'm pretty sure the red on those maps means "Stop the rain." They can't fool me!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Come on you guys Canada is as dry as a hooker on a Sunday Morning.

They need as mch rain as they can get! Thanks for the great links H2O!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I agree with what has been stated in this thread. I have some contacts up in southern Manitoba and they say it is the wettest conditions they have seen in quite a while. I would certainly take those internet maps with a grain of salt.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Do you trust a ND Road MaP?


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

hunt4P&Y said:


> Do you trust a ND Road MaP?


Sure, why?


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> The maps are 1 week old. Should be updated today or tomorrow.
> 
> I bet the May pond counts across the PPR of CA and US will be down from last year.


I would be careful what you trust over the internet, all of that information can be doctored to appear as something different from the truth. Just a heads-up for you.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

I thought everything on TV and on the internet was true???? :roll: Just kidding


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Snowing hard now in Minot. I can take a picture for the non believers.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

If the picture is gonna look like you avatar, please dear god NO!!!!!!


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

ndwaterfowler said:


> I would be careful what you trust over the internet, all of that information can be doctored to appear as something different from the truth. Just a heads-up for you.


Well if some of the jokers around were making the maps, then you would be very accurate. But being the Govt scientists are the ones inputting the data from all the local monitoring stations across the US and CA and making the maps, I think I will trust the Govt made reports over a few reports on doctered up locallized conditions by some of the jokers around here. And I guess DU is full of crap too on their reports, of for the most part dry prarie region.

So if you want to concentrate on people being full of crap as some subscribe to here, well then I suggest you go over to the Politics forum and talk about alien abductions and Govt conspriarcy and their cover ups and ***** about Obamma and Billary since they are by far to 2 most full of crap people that I am aware of in the USA, and that should entertian the lemmings here for a while. 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I am offended! I was abducted by aliens and I don't think it is something you should joke about or make light of. They are among us. I know first hand. :******:


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

So, back to the snowstorm........

Should I call the provincial offices to determine the snow depth, amount of liquid precip. and density of the snow falling? Or, should I contact my friend in Cando and get a local report? :eyeroll:

Too funny.......


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

FPP


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

Wouldnt you take somebodys advice if they live in that area, and are telling you what the precipitation levels are instead of a govt scientist who probabaly determines his stuff from driving to work everyday??

Aliens huh?? Have you been inside area 51 to?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

I was lurking for that FPP franchi...who FPP stealing SOB!
GFY!


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, this got me all fired up so I took a drive! SNOW??? DRy??? Heck it was soo wet I damn near got stuck pulling into an approach! I say the maps are BS! :eyeroll:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

mshutt said:


> I was lurking for that FPP franchi...who FPP stealing SOB!
> GFY!


I had just logged on and this was at the top, at first I panicked, but then took my time and was able to complete the FPP. :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Is there a site or link where a guy can look for precipitation totals, year to date or from the past several days, for Canada??
I think this is the only way to determine what is actually happening, moisture wise, along the border and north..
(not that I don't trust you guys 8) )

And...
I don't want maps..I'm thinking more of individual weather station or airport reports..

Anyone....??


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Erik, those areas in Northern and Western North Dakota don't need much more precipitation. I wouldn't wish for much more or many duck nests will be flooding out.


Right now only small numbers of Mallards and Pintails should be nesting, so there shouldn't be much worry about flooding out to many nests.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I'll go with Leo.Flying around with aliens gives one the big pic or overview.
Leo for Prez in 08 as far as I'm concerned! :beer:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Minot AFB is Area 51 b

drink up your :koolaid: boys

:laugh:


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I think I would be a little more worried about CRP getting cut rather than something you can't control like the weather.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> I am offended! I was abducted by aliens and I don't think it is something you should joke about or make light of. They are among us. I know first hand. :ticked:


I always knew you were some type of government experiment/coverup. Now I have the proof I need!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

sausageslammer has spoken!

Whats up my brother????????


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Leo Porcello said:


> sausageslammer has spoken!
> 
> Whats up my brother????????


Hey unibrow, check your messages.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Govt says big snow storm for Northern MN. But according to some here, ONLY reports from guys on the ground can now be used. So it is not snowing in N MN tonight.

:stirpot:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if you guys are just messing with H2O or not but...

I have only hunted Canada twice beginning two years ago. With that limited experience, I have found the govt. issued Canada drought watch to be very accurate.


----------



## goosehunternd (Mar 10, 2006)

we would never mess with h20 :bowdown:


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

Disregard my previous comment please.

I talked to my contacts in SW Saskatchewan tonight covering several hundred square miles. Wet, wet, wet.

Our friend of a friend who set us up with our farmstead/lodging two years ago is having trouble getting into Kyle the last month on a daily basis and he lives like five miles out. The roads are that soupy.

It seems like great news for nesting success, but what about planting dates?

What about a second brood?

This may change things drasically.

There is never a happy medium.


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

> Are you guys blind? Can't you see that the map is from a government site from Canada?


Conditions over almost all of Saskatchewan are WET and it's going to be a FANTASTIC year for ducks.

Anyone forecasting poor conditions is missing a few key points.

1. Most of our sloughs, ponds, lakes etc are still full from the snowfalls of 06/07. Saskatchewan has had average snow fall over most of the province this past winter but we don't need much added moisture to have a great year. Saying average precip = average conditions is not accurate.

2. Runoff is reported as being low, this is misleading. That's because the spring has been so cool and the melting has been very gradual. Lots of moisture has soaked in rather than run-off, that's what we want.

3. We are already starting with a good duck population.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

But SE 1/3 is dry... Look at R&Bs post http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=52947

Bucky, you actually think they would mess with me? dd: Heck I'm from MN, that is grounds for automatic 1 strike against ANY member here from Mn with the ND guys.

Spiked :koolaid: is being served up by the ND crew :drunk:


----------



## IBAR (Mar 5, 2008)

Moisture and water condtion's are as follows. Brandon MB and north has had good prciept. South of Brandon to the Border is very dry.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

> What about a second brood?


Alright boys and girls, all this harping about windshield vs maps of reported precip amts has my head spinning.

However, the above quote is a contstant burr in my blanket. Waterfowl do not pull a second hatch. When you see August/September broods of fuzz balls, non-flying juvies, these are the results of re-nesting efforts by very determined hens.

Nesting is a massive energy drain on a hen's body. Once she pulls off a successful hatch, she shifts to protecting the brood and renewing her own body.

One of the few migratory birds (non-waterfowl) that can pull off multiple broods is the mourning dove. The key to this is the small clutch size (1-2 eggs), and rapid fledging time of the dovelets.

Bobwhite quail are also known to pull off more than one brood per hen, but conditions have to be good.

Pheasants...no. Like ducks.


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

H2O_Tech said:


> However, the above quote is a contstant burr in my blanket. Waterfowl do not pull a second hatch. When you see August/September broods of fuzz balls, non-flying juvies, these are the results of re-nesting efforts by very determined hens.


 :beer: Thank you.


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

H2O_Tech said:


> > What about a second brood?
> 
> 
> Alright boys and girls, all this harping about windshield vs maps of reported precip amts has my head spinning.
> ...


ty for the useful info.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

H2O_Tech said:


> Alright boys and girls, all this harping about windshield vs maps of reported precip amts has my head spinning.
> 
> However, the above quote is a contstant burr in my blanket. Waterfowl do not pull a second hatch. When you see August/September broods of fuzz balls, non-flying juvies, these are the results of re-nesting efforts by very determined hens.
> 
> ...


Did you find these "facts" on a canadian government site or is this an actual eye witness of watching all waterfowl in the world over the course of a breeding season to make sure that no duck has ever had a double clutch?


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

goosebusters said:


> Did you find these "facts" on a canadian government site or is this an actual eye witness of watching all waterfowl in the world over the course of a breeding season to make sure that no duck has ever had a double clutch?


That sort of information comes from biologists and ornithologists.


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

I do believe that there is at least one duck species capable of double brooding in a season -- the Wood Duck. There might be others too, but I am not sure on that one not being an ornithologist. 

Dang, off topic again. 

Ima870man
Beer Drinking Good Ole Boy! :beer:

Golden Rule #19: If one cannot find the time to do it right, how in the hell are you going to find time to do it over.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

> Did you find these "facts" on a canadian government site or is this an actual eye witness of watching all waterfowl in the world over the course of a breeding season to make sure that no duck has ever had a double clutch?


I'm everywhere (Right behind you at the moment...now I'm in northern NY peeking into a wood duck box...now I'm somewhere else)!

Basing my statement on my edumacation in Wildlife Biology, field seasons, and reading the current literature.

There propably has been a case of a duck pulling off a true double brood in the history, but that is the exceedingly rare thing. Point is, folks cling to this non-truth and believe we'll have more ducks because of it.

Interesting on the wood duck, I've not found anything in the literature but will give it a further look.


----------



## H2O_Tech (Jun 21, 2004)

*December, 2005

Jim Barker, Stockton, California, is familiar to regular Newsgram readers. He has much to teach the rest of us, particularly since he regularly bands all of his incubating hens, keeping a rigorous monitoring schedule on his large units. Jim sent along this message in June: "I finally have an EIGHT YEAR wood duck hen". [this means that he has captured her in a box during eight different seasons!]. The hen carries band #925-66485, Jim continues: 'I recaptured her [this season] in box # 17 up in Calaveras County sitting on 20 eggs. She has nested in box #17 in six of her eight years, and in box # 65, across the river and down about 100 yards, three times. The extra capture is because in 2003, she pulled off a double brood, nesting first in box #17 and then hatching a second brood in box #65.
*

There it is...a hen woodie that pulled it off.

Here's the link...cool website on Wood Ducks BTW...http://woodducksociety.com/thedumpnest.htm


----------



## Ima870man (Oct 29, 2003)

Oops, I did not site my source: :-?

http://www.ducks.org/Conservation/Water ... sting.html

Sorry for the mix up. :lol:

Ima870man

Golden Rule 29: Opinions are like a$$** with everyone having one. So when one tells you to keep your opinions to yourself, they really mean go wipe your own a**!


----------



## ND_duckman (Feb 17, 2006)

Ima870man said:


> Oops, I did not site my source: :-?
> 
> http://www.ducks.org/Conservation/Water ... sting.html


Thanks for putting up your source!


----------



## Trapperjack (Feb 25, 2007)

It is possible that the first brood was killed or since the box had 20 eggs that more than one hen was doing the majority of the incubating. There is no doubt that hens will renest but to pull of more than one succesfull brood has got to be quite the challange!!


----------

